# Tube Rigging



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

I DONT GET IT. IM NEW TO BASSIN, and is it true that if you use these tube hooks that the hook is not weedless? i fish tubes texas rigged with a bullet sinker, is this not the way to go? how do you make a tube weedless with a weighted hook> sorry if this is a stupid question.........also what is your favorite smallmouth lure in the fall. thx


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

there is no such thing as a stupid question. i have alot of tubes but don't use them much i rig them just like you texas style with 3/0 red gamatsu hook brought through the tube then inbedded just enough into the tube to make it weedless just like worm. weight is optional as well as size of weight.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

with the weighted hook, the actual point and shank are exposed. they really aren't that weedless and are used alot in rocky situations, such as lake erie. I also use the rig that F4F uses. The only difference is that i buy a weight that is slid into the tube and the hook is rigged, like a normal texas rig. when rigged, the tube is weedless and has an internal weight that won't cause resistance or get hung up.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

I also use a texas rigged tube with the weight inside, I make sure the the hook goes through both sides of the tube to make sure I get a good hookset. Its still 90% weedless this way. I use a tube jig on Erie with the hook exposed since you don't loose to many tubes, It gives me a good hook penetration on those big smallmouths.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

i do the same as these guys have mentioned above. In addition sometimes I'll also use Ohio Pro Lure SURE-GRIP Hooks for tubes. These hooks are made by Gamakatsu and modified by Ohio Pro Lure ( I think ). They basically hook up like a normal T-Rig situation but there is a clasp on the top of the hook that penetrates through the tube and it KEEPS the bait from sliding down the hook on hooksets. It saves a lot of time. These hooks are also very stout hooks so they are good for flippin/pitchin.

Here is the link for the SURE-GRIP hooks:
http://www.ohioprolure.com/sure-grip_hooks.htm

It all depends on where and what you are fishing. Somedays a tube jig hook will give better results than a T-Rigg'ed hook.

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

I use the t- rig when I am flippin to cover. I use a 3-4/0 gammakatsu superline hook wiyh 1-4 to 3-8 oz bullet sinker. I use a a jig head when I am fishing rocky areas. 

Good Luck to u


----------

